# New Pit Day! 24 x48 Big Phil's Blue Smoke Smoker



## kevin james (Jul 24, 2022)

Well, today was the day I've been waiting six months for! Today I took delivery of my 24x48 Blue Smoke Smoker from Big Phil's. 

I was really worried I was going to have problems getting this thing in to my back yard, and it had to come through my house to get it where it needed to go. But, the delivery guy helped me get it done and it actually wasn't bad at all.

First impression... this thing is built like a tank! I went a little overboard on it and got just about every add on you could get, but I'm glad I did, as I've made the mistake in the past of cheaping out and then wishing I hadn't.

This one has an upper grate, and extra guage, a probe port, a folding stack, a stack damper, a flat top on the firebox, a baffle in the cook chamber like the Mill Scale and Franklin smoker's... except this one is removable, and it has a T bar pull handle mounted to the bottom of the barrel under the collector.

I didn't arrive until about 6PM, so I did the burn in, but after that it was too late to cook anything. I'm doing the first cook tomorrow morning. Planning to wake up early and get it fired up, and first thing will be a biscuit test... then I have a brisket, a slab of full pork spare ribs, a boneless turkey breast, and a whole chicken going on. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jul 24, 2022)

Congratulations. It looks like it was worth the patience. That’s a beautiful smoker.


----------



## SmokinJointBBQ (Jul 24, 2022)

kevin james said:


> Well, today was the day I've been waiting six months for! Today I took delivery of my 24x48 Blue Smoke Smoker from Big Phil's.
> 
> I was really worried I was going to have problems getting this thing in to my back yard, and it had to come through my house to get it where it needed to go. But, the delivery guy helped me get it done and it actually wasn't bad at all.
> 
> ...


That is one beautiful cooker. Love that extra thick stack. Congratulations!


----------



## SmokinGame (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice looking smoker! Can foresee lots of great eats in your future.


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 24, 2022)

God bless the delivery guy for helping you get that beast into the yard.  I cant wait to see it working. Congrats on the beautiful cooker!
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jul 24, 2022)

That is a nice unit of a smoker! 

Lets get smokin’ !


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jul 24, 2022)

Heck yeah Kevin, nice pit! Congratulations.
How does the air inlet work?


----------



## Danblacksher (Jul 24, 2022)

awesome right there


----------



## tbern (Jul 24, 2022)

awesome looking smoker!!  congrats and have fun with it!


----------



## kevin james (Jul 24, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Heck yeah Kevin, nice pit! Congratulations.
> How does the air inlet work?


 You use the door as the inlet. So far it it working great, no problems in that department.


----------



## kevin james (Jul 24, 2022)

Thanks guys. Did the biscuit test this morning, and went straight in to the first cook.

I was pretty happy with the results of the biscuit test. It definitely cooks evenly. The hot spot is as expected, dead center right next to the exchange, but aside from that it was very even.







Lower rack results:












Upper rack results:












And the first thing on... it had to be a brisket. A 15 lb packer trimmed down to 10 lb.


----------



## sawhorseray (Jul 24, 2022)

Wow, congrats on the new rig, it's a beauty! Looking forward to posts of your cooks! RAY


----------



## clifish (Jul 24, 2022)

Nice new rig,  you have quit the selection of cookers to choose from.


----------



## jcam222 (Jul 24, 2022)

Looks like a real nice cooker Kevin! Great results in the biscuit test too. Great way to understand a cooker and then put hot and cool spots to work strategically.  On another front I see you listed your Delray mansion for   a cool $20M haha


----------



## rbnice1 (Jul 24, 2022)

Looks fantastic.  How did it perform?  How did you run it?  How did the the brisket turn out?

I am still working on how I want to run mine.  That said the results have been good.  But the 100+f temps every weekend are not helping.


----------



## boykjo (Jul 31, 2022)

Nice rig. So what's going on with the other smoker?


----------



## kevin james (Jul 31, 2022)

boykjo said:


> Nice rig. So what's going on with the other smoker?



The builder of my old pit actually picked that one up from my house today. He's going to modify it to fix the issue that is causing all the airflow problems on it. We'll see if it works... stay tuned lol


----------



## Crazy88 (Jul 31, 2022)

kevin james said:


> The builder of my old pit actually picked that one up from my house today. He's going to modify it to fix the issue that is causing all the airflow problems on it. We'll see if it works... stay tuned lol


Man is that thing ever beautiful. Only way it will look any better is when you have it full of bbq. Congratulations on the new pit, it looks awesome. Hope to see some pics of your cook.


----------

